# Seljan | Choker V5 | Target Shooter



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Short version

This is my personal frame. Named Choker and made of Peraluman aluminum on a 5 axis CNC. Blasted and black anodized. 104mm width, 24 mil tips. Comb shape MJF, M4 double bolt clamps with optional single bolt mount.









































Long version

After the 2018 Wolrd Cup I was excited about Spanish frames just as everybody. Their designs are great and looking wonderful, but I like to aim faster and was looking for a more versatile frame that allows shooting many elastics, styles and draw lengths. So, Spanish style was not for me, but I learned a lot about my posture, started experimenting with new anchors (not my first time, using too many styles, anchors, bands, ammo is kind of an occupational hazard when designing slingshots for others with different preferences). What I have learned was right on, but my index finger of my release hand started to being numb. After spending a year on cleaning things up in my style (for competition) I was back on day one. Started holding pouch differently and pinching in front of ammo. Also draw length changed. My frame fits for my needs, but let me summarize it:

I wanted to make a frame that could be replicated, No handmade, CNC or 3D print only. If I loose it in competition or having an issue I want endless backup frames. In competition I use two. If band fails, I switch instantly.

Wanted no special sight. I use too many band types, cuts, pouches, ammo. Even if it is a target shooter, I like to keep it easy. This comb reference is good for me. Although I have a sight that is not shown, since I am not using it frequently.

Forktips are wide for a reason. You can slide and tie your bands (clip) to be off-center. Voila, that is an adjustment.

Clips are super small. That is a price payed to be able to make it so compact.

The frame may be considered wide nowadays. I was even shooting a 127mm version of this, but my Slug natural is also 104mm and the anchor I use for 104mm is comfy enough. I was pretty accurate with the 127mm version, but stress was throwing off my shots time after time. No reason to stick something that works like a charm when everything is fine, but falls short when days are off. Competition is always a challenge.

The frame had quite a few versions. Started as a redo of my Slant and I have also shot the Torque upside down for some time. If you ask me how it feels to shoot the Choker it is like having a mirrored Torque frame in your hands. MXred made early knife handle frames I can recall. Many others did similar. I have just seen Resorteras Bat, my friend Raúl made something like this one years ago.

The name Choker comes from the Spanish slingshot frame I made for testing. That wide vertical grip was like a Darth Vader grip. Fearsome and effective.

Hope you like it! Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Beautiful frame! And love the design! As a machinist I can appreciate the work that goes into it, my heart and soul bleeds manual machining as I’m old school, but it’s machined none the less lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That is lovely. I love the low fork height and wide tips also. I guess form follows function, once again!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Short version... Nice!

Long version... Very, very nice!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Absolutely stunning and extremely ingenious!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

WOW :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: WOW

Haven't seen any frames lately (well...Island Made have one or two :thumbsup: ), that I would want to shoot with and now I see this.

Could be nice to have one :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> WOW :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: WOW
> 
> Haven't seen any frames lately (well...Island Made have one or two :thumbsup: ), that I would want to shoot with and now I see this.
> 
> Could be nice to have one :thumbsup:


Ditto - any plans for production?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome looking frame! Great work!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tremo - thats insane.

I like frames you choke right up on. N doubt thats a great shooter


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Very nice ergonomic design & finished product, I'll need tae google 'Peraluman aluminum' never heard o' this before!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Island made said:


> Beautiful frame! And love the design! As a machinist I can appreciate the work that goes into it, my heart and soul bleeds manual machining as I'm old school, but it's machined none the less lol! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very-very much! Love your works and attitude. I am a by hand everything or max out tech kind of person. Appreciate your skills a lot!



KawKan said:


> That is lovely. I love the low fork height and wide tips also. I guess form follows function, once again!


Thanks for stopping by! Your band size know-how post is one of my favorite this year!



StringSlap said:


> Short version... Nice!
> 
> Long version... Very, very nice!


Thank you, thaaaaaank yoooou!  Really, glad you like this sweetness.



Palmettoflyer said:


> Absolutely stunning and extremely ingenious!


Thank you sir!



Kalevala said:


> WOW WOW
> 
> Haven't seen any frames lately (well...Island Made have one or two), that I would want to shoot with and now I see this.
> 
> Could be nice to have one :thumbsup:


I had a bet you will like it my friend! Planned no sales and shares, as it is mostly for my needs, but "could be nice to have" your opinion about the performance of this frame. :bowdown: :wave:



Tobor8Man said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > WOW WOW
> ...


Hello there, not planned to make too many, being busy with work, but will see if it is possible. Thanks!



Covert5 said:


> Awesome looking frame! Great work!


Thank you very much! Good to see you around!



mattwalt said:


> Tremo - thats insane.
> 
> I like frames you choke right up on. N doubt thats a great shooter


 Thanks Matt! Happy to know you like the effort. Hope it adds to the SOTM thread!



Trap1 said:


> Very nice ergonomic design & finished product, I'll need tae google 'Peraluman aluminum' never heard o' this before!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks a ton Trap1! 

Peraluman is a mid strength alu with great impact and corrosion resistance. Food, ships, etc. I like aircraft alloys too, but having sweaty hands. Seen to many aluminum bicycle rims eaten up in the winter.

Thank you all :wave:

Mark


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A cult object.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome. Very well thought out. Just enough curve in just the right places.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome work, Mark!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome frame


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love seeing your genes and designs!!


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow! I love wide frames. My preferred hold is just like you show in the picture. I like how all your designs are unique but still maintain your design style. Very nice work!


----------



## 10.1k (Aug 7, 2020)

Top top job tremo. Beautiful design,simply perfect

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Sleek, clean, and utterly distinctive. A beautiful frame!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> WOW WOW
> 
> Haven't seen any frames lately (well...Island Made have one or two), that I would want to shoot with and now I see this.
> 
> Could be nice to have one :thumbsup:


I had a bet you will like it my friend! Planned no sales and shares, as it is mostly for my needs, but "could be nice to have" your opinion about the performance of this frame. :bowdown: :wave:

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

It would be an honour to tell my opinion


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks Stealthy-like an F-117 Fighter! Nice one Mark!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mark, that is a dandy! Love those wide frames. And this effort has a better designed handle than the torque in my opinion. I bet the clips are better also.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It's perfect


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Really well thought out, and a stunner for sure, great work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tremoside said:


> Beautiful frame! And love the design! As a machinist I can appreciate the work that goes into it, my heart and soul bleeds manual machining as I'm old school, but it's machined none the less lol! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very-very much! Love your works and attitude. I am a by hand everything or max out tech kind of person. Appreciate your skills a lot!

Thank you for the kind words, I'm most humbled that you know my work. My shop is a full manual shop so there is no opportunity to play around with CNC unfortunately. I do have access to the university to use there 5 axis machines...but unless I want to take a few months off work to gain an understanding for that side of the machining world that won't happen the kids gotta eat lol. I am in awe of what can be done on the machines nowadays and keep coming back and looking at this frame. It's a stunner and is so well thought out and executed. Oh, And I have about a hundred questions on how you fixtured it to finish the last bit and so on......LOL

Shane.


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Amazing work!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> Awesome. Very well thought out. Just enough curve in just the right places.


Thank you Dan! These nuances are so challenging to handle. This comment coming from you is feels really good!



devils son in law said:


> Awesome work, Mark!!!


Thank you! Thanks for being here man! So nice to see familiar faces around!



Tag said:


> Awesome frame


Thank you very much Tag! :wave:



DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Love seeing your genes and designs!!


Thanks a lot! Every design is a bit different but the process is just so enjoyable and addictive, that is the secret 



Harry Knuckles said:


> Wow! I love wide frames. My preferred hold is just like you show in the picture. I like how all your designs are unique but still maintain your design style. Very nice work!


Thank you! You just said what makes a designer a designer. It is like writing the same poem with different words. You made my day with this comment!



10.1k said:


> Top top job tremo. Beautiful design,simply perfect
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


Thank you very much and glad you joined the thread! Cheers!



hoggs said:


> Sleek, clean, and utterly distinctive. A beautiful frame!


Thank you Hoggs! My wife being a designer herself always pushes me forward. She was the biggest critic as always. Helped a lot to walk the miles needed.



Kalevala said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > WOW WOW
> ...


Thank you Kal! Will PM soon!



Flatband said:


> Looks Stealthy-like an F-117 Fighter! Nice one Mark!


Hey Gary! Thank you so much! Love the slingshots from you. My daughter likes the Blue Skeen starship so much, have to handle it to her time to time. She is two years old and now practicing face anchor   on her own. Hilarious!



SJAaz said:


> Mark, that is a dandy! Love those wide frames. And this effort has a better designed handle than the torque in my opinion. I bet the clips are better also.


Thank you! You know the Torque is an old model now. It has a long story, manufacturing, material, overall thickness etc. I have versions in different materials and seen plenty of nice changes to the design by others and made a few of mine. There is so many things, to renew and Torque is one of them. Clips of the Choker are very tight. Great for mounting the bands, but it is not a fast clip type.



Reed Lukens said:


> It's perfect


Thank you Sir!



Luck over skill said:


> Really well thought out, and a stunner for sure, great work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man! Thanks! Good to see you around as always!



Island made said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > [quote name="Island made" post="1506374" timestamp="1616458444"]
> ...


Shane, although I am originally a mechanic and used to be a workshop guy I am just working on designs and proof of concept models nowadays. Since 2010 when started 3D printing my life shifted and fell into the rabbit hole of e-manufacturing. The machining of this frame is not mine. I had access to many tools and equipment at the university and my wife was a designer of a plastic company (plexi and polycarbonate sheets). But as things passed I had no other chance just keeping myself on the design front and let manufacturing go. Since learned SolidWorks back in the university about 20 years ago I picked up plenty of software skills and working in special areas. Like print art for movie props and teaching digital sculpting beside slingshots. So I work on designs and sending out my files to e-manufacturing companies to produce them. This way my wife lets me sit an other 100 hours designing something for holding rubber :rofl:. Since the pandemic started we had to leave the capital and moving again. Have my hand tools packed, but hoping our next place will be better for setting up the mancave. Thank you very much for your kindness!

Mark



RomeoAlfa said:


> Amazing work!


Great to see you!! :wave:



hoggy said:


> very nice


Thank you Hoggy! Cheers!

=========================

Thank you all for all those inspiring words!

Mark


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Peraluman is a mid strength alu with great impact and corrosion resistance. Food, ships, etc. I like aircraft alloys too, but having sweaty hands. Seen to many aluminum bicycle rims eaten up in the winter.

Thanks Mark, I buy aircraft grade alum. but can never remember grade numbers affhand.. names are better!


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Top notch ! Appreciate the attention to detail - the way you cut your logo is impressive as is the clamping system.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

If you ever decide to produce these Vader Chokers... I am in! Take me.tp the Darkside!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10.1k (Aug 7, 2020)

Tremo. This is a little bit cheeky of me , but would you mind if I tried to make your lovely looking choker? I have not been able to stop looking at her since you posted her up.... great job again mate. Take a bow

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Trap1 said:


> Peraluman is a mid strength alu with great impact and corrosion resistance. Food, ships, etc. I like aircraft alloys too, but having sweaty hands. Seen to many aluminum bicycle rims eaten up in the winter.
> 
> Thanks Mark, I buy aircraft grade alum. but can never remember grade numbers affhand.. names are better!


So true, names are easier for sure! Having a two years old at home I can memorize anything but it has to be a riddle 



snydes said:


> Top notch ! Appreciate the attention to detail - the way you cut your logo is impressive as is the clamping system.


Thank you very much Snydes! You made such a clean and elegant shooter this month!



MakoPat said:


> If you ever decide to produce these Vader Chokers... I am in! Take me.tp the Darkside!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


HHa, we will see. Time will tell. I hope the pandemic will settle and we can get back to normal here. There is some trouble in my country now. Too many things upside down, including my daily job.



10.1k said:


> Tremo. This is a little bit cheeky of me , but would you mind if I tried to make your lovely looking choker? I have not been able to stop looking at her since you posted her up.... great job again mate. Take a bow
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


If you make it for yourself and not for selling it and giving the credit it is ok for me! Enjoy, experimenting is a part of design!

Thank you very much guys! Take care,

Mark


----------



## Homepeixe2 (Mar 31, 2021)

Very nice frame. I love it as well as other designs by Mark Seljan ????????


----------



## Homepeixe2 (Mar 31, 2021)

Homepeixe2 said:


> Very nice frame. I love it as well as other designs by yours Mark ????????


----------



## dietrichmb (Mar 28, 2019)

A truly beautiful design that fits in your hand just by looking at it. 
I would love to see it hit the market.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

WOW - that is a great story about the idea and subsequent creation of a frame---then there are the pictures!!!!!

That looks stunning.

Oh I wish I had the skills, the mental ability and the experience of shooting well to imagine such a fine tool -total respect buddy!

If you do not want to go into production and sales (and distribution) would it be feasible to sell the e plans for people to make their own countries?

Either way I think it looks awesome and you should be so proud!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Homepeixe2 said:


> Very nice frame. I love it as well as other designs by Mark Seljan


Thank you very much man! I hope my work can bring interest towards slingshots to grow the sport further!



dietrichmb said:


> A truly beautiful design that fits in your hand just by looking at it.
> I would love to see it hit the market.
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you for stopping by and sharing feedback! Much appreciated!



Talaman said:


> WOW - that is a great story about the idea and subsequent creation of a frame---then there are the pictures!!!!!
> 
> That looks stunning.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Talaman! I do enjoy working on these, just like creating the photos and present them.

There is plenty of available designs of mine at SimpleShot and will be more. Since I combine, use-reuse, improve or discard my designs I don't publish templates or files. But your idea may be an exciting construction for specific frames. I will keep it in mind.

============

Thank you everyone have a great slingshot weekend!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## lauriano (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow!!!!
great !!!!
Good Morning!
excellent model !!!
Do you make the model available for 3D printing?

congratulations!!!!!


----------

